# FOTD with Pinkerpeach Trust Fund on eyes, cheeks, lips!



## PrettyKitty (Apr 12, 2005)

:!: Pinkerpeach isn't safe for eye area! That will burn, trust me...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

*I LOVE IT!!! U FABULOUS GIRL YOU!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dolceitalia (Apr 12, 2005)

beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want to buy blush but i have no clue what colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 12, 2005)

i love using blushes on my eyes! lol..love the color..my friend has this blush and i love it to death!


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, so gorgeous! I think that has to be the best color palette on you. I need to go play at my MAC store!!!


----------



## MACaLicious (Apr 13, 2005)

flawless, as always.


----------



## peridot_99 (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all, I'm new to the forum and very new to MAC  is bare canvas some sort of base for the eyes, or it means you used nothing for your base? I hope that doesn't sound to stupid


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 13, 2005)

gorgeous! I love the blush on you. Do you put on moisturizer before the Sense matte or no? It looks great on you!!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 13, 2005)

Prettykitty, you could be a make-up artist!! You are so good! I always look forward to your pictures!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

fabuolous on you.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL I AM a Makeup-artist!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peridot_99* 
_hi all, I'm new to the forum and very new to MAC  is bare canvas some sort of base for the eyes, or it means you used nothing for your base? I hope that doesn't sound to stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bare canvas is a nude-ish color paint...which is like a cream shadow kinda...Lots of us use it as a base for eye shadow or pigments..or even by themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_LOL I AM a Makeup-artist! :|_

 

LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And a DAMN GOOD one at that!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes I love Bare Canvas Paint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thx! *blushes*


----------



## Bianca (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sorry...*

Prettykitty, I'm sorry, I really didn't know!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## banana (Apr 15, 2005)

I tried putting trust fund on my eyes when I first got it and it made me look like I've been crying.  Nice on you though.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 15, 2005)

Bianca, its not your fault!!

Banana, I've used Trust Fund only on the crease.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 15, 2005)

I love the lip


----------



## Tinker Bell (Apr 17, 2005)

You look so beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm decided to buy Pinkerpinch double blush after seeing your FOTD...


----------



## Oonie (Apr 18, 2005)

I have that and I would have never thought of that. Wow...this is a learning and sharing place!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)

Thx again!! 

Pinkerpeach isn't my fave Double Blush. Maybe because I already have Peachykeen?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 28, 2005)

that's a really cool idea...i have that blush duo..and now i must try this look!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 29, 2005)

Your looks are always so gorgeous and fresh looking!

You never look "made up" if you know what I mean.


----------



## oddinary (Jul 29, 2005)

How did you find out that information about the blush duos?

I love your looks, always!


----------



## ethereal (Jul 29, 2005)

you are so freaking gorgeous


----------



## pinkrevolver (Jul 31, 2005)

as compared to all your previous FOTDs,this is a very feminine look and just very lovely! <33


----------



## user4 (Jul 31, 2005)

love thos look on u... ur fotds are always so flawless n perfect!!!


----------

